# Bubble Hash To Be MadeTomorrow



## greener pastures (Mar 19, 2010)

Cant wait. last batch was great!! more pics when finished alot more when 2nd cycle is done its so close Sky Walker And Reclining Buddha


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 19, 2010)

I Love bubble hash?..............


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 19, 2010)

wow :holysheep: thats what mines gonna look like lol


----------

